# I just want to make sure I understand this (fountain pen sections....)



## FGarbrecht (Sep 29, 2019)

I just want to confirm that I understand how these parts all fit together generally.
OK, so the business end of a fountain pen consists of a nib, feed and housing, usually purchased as a unit called a triple.  The housing has threads unique to the manufacturer (non-standard) for threading into the section.  The section is the 'grip' of the pen where the writer actually holds the pen.  The back end of the section has external threads for connecting to the barrel of the pen, and manufacturers sections also use non-standard threading (although if you make your own section you can choose whatever threading you want for the back end although you are stuck using a specialty tap for the front end to accept the housing).  The housing actually fits all the way into the section, so the internal threads of the section for mating to the external threads of the housing are set back deep near the back end of the section and situated so that the housing basically sits entirely within the section.  Do I have this right?


----------



## grebmar (Sep 29, 2019)

If I understand you correctly, you are correct. The section is the piece you hold with your fingers, and has two threads, one on each end: one (internal) for the nib and one (external) for the barrel. The barrel has two threads, one inner and one outer, on the same end. The inner is for threading  the section, the outer for threading the cap. 

There is no standard thread size for nib assemblies (the internal thread of the section). One alternative is to make a simple friction fit of the nib/feed without a threaded jacket (look up Noodler's Ahab), but that would also require a really precise hole in the section for the diameter of the nib/feed assembly.


----------



## magpens (Sep 29, 2019)

I am really glad you asked this. . I will watch this thread and look forward to the replies. . Have not heard the word "triple" used in this way before.
I think you have it right. . The nib and feed together form a tight sliding fit in the housing, which then screws into the section as you stated. . That's how I understand it also.


----------



## grebmar (Sep 29, 2019)

Also, yes, the housing for the nib assembly is entirely contained in the section, leaving only the nib and part of the feed visible. If you look at a nib assembly, the threads are right at the end of the jacket where the nib starts, so the corresponding threads in the section are right on the end.


----------



## DrD (Sep 29, 2019)

Yeah, I just took apart the front end from a Jr Milton FP kit from Dayaco, and it has 4 parts: nib and feed which appear to press into a black tube thingy which has external threads at end opposite the nib.  The black thingy screws into an outer metal shell, which has external screws at the rear of the shell to screw into a nib which is press fit into the barrel.    This extra part, the metal sleeve is there to provide for different platings on the section - in other words, in this kit there is a 2 piece section.  From my understanding of fountain pens in general, I thought there were only 3 components to a fountain pen front end: nib, feed, section - nib fits over the feed, feed and nib push into the section, held by friction, section screws into barrel.  Having said that, in fabricating a pen, there could be as many different components as wanted/needed to pull the thing together.  Having said that, I've never made a kit-less pen; I have however refurbished a whole pot load of vintage pens, ranging from Parkers to Mont Blancs, where the front end was usually an ebonite/bakelite piece which threaded into barrel, and the section held the nib and the feed.

After proof reading this, I doubt if it helps you much, but I'll post it anyway


----------



## FGarbrecht (Sep 29, 2019)

Thanks all.  I'm working up to putting together a kitless build using just a Bock #5 nib/feed/housing and constructing everything else, so I want to make sure I understand it all.  I've been trying to make engineering drawings in Fusion360 of all the different components and how they fit together.  So far I've got nice models of a Schmidt converter and the Bock components.  I measured the converter myself, and used measurements of the Bock stuff from Beaufort Ink, but I'll re-measure when the actual Bock triples I ordered arrive.  I'm working on the section now, then will do the cap and barrel.  This pen will just be a simple unadorned (no rings or clips) black tube, but am trying to do the drawings parametrically so it will be easy to modify in the future.  I have a couple of Bock sections on order also but will probably try to make my own because I forgot to order the tap that I would need for the back end of the section to fit into the barrel and I don't feel like spending any more money on this at the moment.


----------



## TonyL (Sep 29, 2019)

There are probably thousands of videos out there; this guy has many good ones:


----------



## DrD (Sep 29, 2019)

Goulet Pens is a veritable "fount" of information.


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 29, 2019)

Not sure if you have seen this tutorial in the library, but I found it handy when I made my first section.





						FP - Fountain Pen Section
					

This is a tutorial showing how a fountain pen grip section can be made on any lathe.  Click on the image below to begin download of PDF.    Author: George Butcher



					www.penturners.org


----------



## Pierre--- (Sep 30, 2019)

FGarbrecht said:


> I have a couple of Bock sections on order also...


The beauty of kitless is to control every thing around triple and convertor: size, weight and material. If you buy the section, it's not a kiless, and you do not control anything. Too bad.


----------

